# classified



## warne (Feb 5, 2013)

hobb is an essenial par of our life 
ha keep our mind fresgh so uei is mus inmporan


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Collins English Dictionary and Thesaurus set Dictionary/Thesaurus: Amazon.co.uk: VARIOUS: Books
I recommend you invest in one of these.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

warne said:


> hobb is an essenial par of our life
> ha keep our mind fresgh so uei is mus inmporan


Just tried this on google translate, didn't help.

I'm assuming the gist of the statement is that reptiles are an essential part of the OP's life & are therefore important in helping keep ones mind fresh

Sorry, I'll get my coat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Jenniferkaur said:


> Yes i have translate it on Google translator.NO comments please.


This makes no sense.


----------

